# Romulan Bird-Of-Prey by AMT from Star Trek TOS



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*Romulan Bird-Of-Prey by AMT --Now with Video!*

Well after 9 months I finally consider this one done! I don't think I've ever gone this far to accurize a kit; having said that, it's not 100% accurate but closer than it was before. 

This is the Romulan Bird-Of-Prey, cHr Gal Gath'thong, as featured in the original series episode "Balance of Terror" built from the reissued AMT kit. 
You can read all about the modifications I made in the WIP thread here:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=319819

So, without further delay, here are some pics:


















































More to come...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Here are some more. I took over 50 pics plus a video which I'm still uploading...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Talon fighter in it's hangar:

























More images to come with the lights turned on! This model has 10 LED's. Power is switchable between internal and external batteries.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

That's a beautiful thing there! Nicely done!

It's kind of funny, between the rims of the portholes and the overall look of the aux. craft, there's a real Flash Gordon vibe going on there. I don't mean that as an insult! It's almost a 'brute force' engineering style.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Steve! Yeah. I can definitely see what you mean about the Flash Gordon vibe. It also had a sort of steampunk feel to it when the brass rims were in their unpainted state.

Here are some more pics:










Lights On!

















































More to follow...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Talon fighter launching...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful work. I really wish I could be this good. 

This is one of the things that makes me crazy about how much time has past. Who designed this ship, was it Jefferies or Wah Chang?

Reason I ask, it really seems like there's too many portholes, ya know? And the spacing is odd for decks. A part of me wonders if maybe they were meant to be some kind of emitter element for the cloaking device or...I dunno. But there's nobody we can ask now. 

(and maybe that's totally illogical as there are no matching detail elements on the underside, which one would think would be needed for full ship coverage)

and it doesn't matter, does it?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Fantastically amazing! The details, the Talons, the base, all done so impressively!


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

very nice work. hope I can do just as well on mine.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Truly a labor of love, I hope I do half as good with mine as you did on yours.


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Bravo Trekkriffic, Bravo. A most excellent job!!

Model on!! :wave:

Dave


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

P.S. Thanks for the detailed "how I did it" thread. it was fun to watch this from conception to finished product!!

Model on !!:wave:

Dave


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Steve H said:


> Beautiful work. I really wish I could be this good.
> 
> This is one of the things that makes me crazy about how much time has past. Who designed this ship, was it Jefferies or Wah Chang?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. As far as who designed this ship, my understanding is Wah Chang constructed it, so I would tend to lean towards him also being responsible for the design, but perhaps with some input from Jefferies. 
I don't think anyone would argue against it being influenced by Jefferies design ethos what with the saucer shaped main body and cigar shaped nacelles. 
As far as the number of windows and ports I tend to think of the square openings as windows and the round openings as sensor ports; it seems reasonable to me that a cloaked ship such as this might require a large number of powerful sensors to see out through it's own cloak, as though the cloak works both ways to some degree.

Here are some thumbnails I uploaded from my computer. Click on them to open a new window, expand the window, then click on the image again to view in a very large format.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

BOXIE said:


> very nice work. hope I can do just as well on mine.


Thanks! Just take your time especially if you decide to do the window framing.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

kenlee said:


> Truly a labor of love, I hope I do half as good with mine as you did on yours.


Thanks Ken! Based on what I've seen of your work I'm sure you could do even better!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

kangg7 said:


> P.S. Thanks for the detailed "how I did it" thread. it was fun to watch this from conception to finished product!!
> 
> Model on !!:wave:
> 
> Dave


You're welcome Dave. It was fun to document the entire build process like that including the mistakes and ways to work around them. Never thought one of my threads would get 10,000 views so I'm really glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Love the retro look you've given this. And the fighters and the lighting are the icing on the cake. Fantastic job! 

Sean


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Mighty fine ship you've got there. Looks great lit up as well, so the hard work paid off!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

SJF said:


> Love the retro look you've given this. And the fighters and the lighting are the icing on the cake. Fantastic job!
> 
> Sean


Thanks Sean! Appreciate it!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Hunch said:


> Mighty fine ship you've got there. Looks great lit up as well, so the hard work paid off!


Thanks a bunch Hunch! :thumbsup:

It was a lot of work! More than I intended for sure when I got the kit.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I did this video for Tom (Tholian) over on The Tholian Web form. 
Hopefully it's kosher to mention another form on this site. 
Basically in this vid I talk about some of the features and modifications incorporated into the model. 
This is my first video EVER so please be kind with any comments!


----------

